# Wie ist das mit der Jahresfischerei erlaubnis ?



## iguana57 (11. September 2010)

Hallo.

Ich mache zur Zeit den Angelschein und unser Kursleiter meinte wenn man diesen bestanden hat muß man sich zusätzlich noch von der Gemeinde eine Jahresfischereierlubnis holen. Bei uns in Niedersachsen braucht man diese wohl nur einmal.

Wofür ist diese genau ? Das man überhaupt Angeln darf ?( Ich dachte dafür wäre der Angelschein den ich gerade mache )  Oder das man an den gewässern der Gemeinde angeln darf ? Sozusagen anstatt einer tageskarte zum Fischen dann der Jahreserlaubnisschein. 

Wollte unsern Lehrgangsleiter auch nochmal fragen aber habe nächste woche erst wieder unterricht.

Wer kann mir da Rat geben

gruß

iguana57


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wie ist das mit der Jahresfischerei erlaubnis ?*

Es ist ganz einfach.

Du " machst " keinen Angelschein, sondern Du legst eine Prüfung ab. Wenn Du die bestehst, bekommst Du ein Prüfungszeugnis.

Mit diesem Prüfungszeugnis musst Du Dir auf dem Amt einen Fischereischein holen.

Und mit dem Fischereischein kannst Du Dir dann Erlaubnisscheine kaufen oder in einen Verein eintreten. Erst dann darfst Du angeln.


----------



## antonio (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wie ist das mit der Jahresfischerei erlaubnis ?*

wenn du nur in nds angeln willst brauchst du dir den fischereischein nicht holen bei der gemeinde.
willst du auch in anderen bl angeln brauchst du ihn.
in nds wird dieser auf lebenszeit ausgestellt.

erlaubnisscheine sind wieder etwas anderes.
diese kann es als tages-, wochen-, oder jahreserlaubnisscheine geben.
diese bekommst du vom jeweiligen gewässereigentümer/pächter.
damit hast du dann die erlaubnis an diesen gewässern zu angeln.

antonio


----------



## iguana57 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wie ist das mit der Jahresfischerei erlaubnis ?*

Hallo..

Ok alles klar jetzt verstehe ich das ganze endlich 

IchDanke euch für die Antworten

LG


----------

